# Nemesis Clone - Good Info For "out Of The Box"



## Tom (2/2/14)

I thought to open up a new thread for this YouTube clip, I have noticed at the Vape meet that there are a lot of new Nemesis and to assemble it one has to follow some guidelines.
Check this step by step guide:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SVS1000 (2/2/14)

@Tom I fitted an o ring to the button to raise the plastic ring and I have no more issues.


----------



## Tom (2/2/14)

SVS1000 said:


> @Tom I fitted an o ring to the button to raise the plastic ring and I have no more issues.


perfect!


----------



## Silver (2/2/14)

Thanks @Tom, will check it out...

Otherwise, I may have to ship my Nemesis clone to you in Germany if I have problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (3/2/14)

Awesome @Tom 

I love my Nemi, some tips:

A clean mod will have less voltage drop, so will hit harder and tax your batteries less. I use paper towel dabbed with methylated spirits to clean the threads and switch assembly. Dab in meths and go along the threads quite tightly, you'll be surprised at the amount of gunk that comes out, then a clean paper towel to get rid of any residue and a minute or two to dry completely. Your threads should shine! If it squeaks when you put it back together, you haven't dried it enough. Also, I tend not to lubricate the threads as this would likely cause a non conductive barrier which will increase voltage drop...

If your switch seems a little crunchy, carefully take it apart by removing the silver screw. Be careful not to lose the world's most loseable brass pin. You should find two springs, I've removed the smaller one since it serves no purpose. Then ensure that your larger spring is fitted onto the centre post of the switch (where the silver screw goes in) It should compress straight down as far as possible - I use a 45 degree needle nose tweezers to gently pull it over the post and seat it evenly. Put it all back together and your switch should now be buttery smooth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

the one I sold tom I sanded the contacts as well

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JB1987 (5/2/14)

Hi guys,

So I absolutely love the Nemesis. Only problem I'm having is that sometimes the little very-easy-to-loose brass pin in the firing button slips out of place and kind of ends up side ways, any ideas on how to prevent this?


----------



## RIEFY (5/2/14)

turn the firing pin right down. the actual part that makes contact with battery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

CVS beat me to it  Was going to suggest the same thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/2/14)

Thanks CVS, just did and looks like it will work perfectly now


----------



## RIEFY (5/2/14)

if any of you guys loose that part you can use a large paper clip and cut to size

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

I fell inlove right now!


----------



## Rex Smit (10/2/14)

I have a question around the basic working of a mech mod. From what i understand there is no wiring what so ever in a mech mod. 
So the transfer of electricity/current actually happens through the housing of the mod???


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I have a question around the basic working of a mech mod. From what i understand there is no wiring what so ever in a mech mod.
> So the transfer of electricity/current actually happens through the housing of the mod???


there are 2 pins that makes contact with the battery and atty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rex Smit (10/2/14)

like this? top pin connects directly to the atty, and the bottom pin then connects to the actual body of the mod..correct?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

